# Wife's First Ride!!!



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

I am so proud of my wife, she is on her very first ride right now. I have been waiting and praying for this day. I hope she doesn't wipe out.  It was her idea to get the bike, I went with her to the bike shop (Shirks in East Earl, PA) and got her all fitted up on a nos KHS 320. I am can't wait for her to get back and hear how it went. 

For all you guys out there, if you want your SO to ride with you, if she is anything like my wife, don't force her to it, just let her see the joy you get from riding and let that speak for itself. If I had gone out and surprised her with a bike before she wanted to have one, she would have just been pissed, but now this is something really fun that we did, and hopefully will continue to do, for a long long time. 

Anyway, enough raving, I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats cool timmyc. Has your wife gone out on her own, or with a friend? And, do you know whether she is seeing cycling as a fitness/work out kind of thing, or, is she thinking of it more as for recreation and easy touring? I'm asking before I offer any tips as to how to best work towards going riding together - if that is your goal.

I really hope your wife had a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey timmy, great! I'd love to hear about her first ride.


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

*to answer both*

First, she LOVED IT!!! She came back home with this big goofy grin on her face and said, "I can't believe how much I loved that. I'm a biker!!!" All afternoon, we would look at each other and she would get that grin again. She mentioned how she could be working so hard and still be so at peace interiorly was not what she was expecting. I wanted to say "I told you so" but that would probably have, um, killed the buzz.  She also was excited about getting spandex and jerseys, which is really funny since she has been making fun of me for two years now for wearing it. 

She went out alone this time, and she is definitely going to be biking as exercise/fitness and probably some longer rides (maybe some races but we'll see) in the future, but right now she is just getting to know everything. This has been her first new bike since she was a kid and a lot has changed. She was so excited, though, that we bid and won a trainer on ebay so we can do our spinnervals together and then we hit the Nashbar returned goods section like a rented mule and got her some jerseys, shorts a helmet (she wore mine today, yech for her) and gloves. 

I figure as for riding together, those trips will be hard to manage since we have 4 kids (7,6,4 and 1) and live very far away from any family, so we would need to get a sitter, etc... but on the days we do, I hope to have gone hard the day before so I can just spin along with her and not get her frustrated. I think, though, that soon she will have no problem keeping up with me. 

This is such an exciting day, thank you both for your interest and questions. 

tc


----------

